# THE TRUMP EFFECT:



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*THE TRUMP EFFECT: Georgia special House election will go to run-off*


*New details emerge in theft of Ga. voting machines*
*GOP hits Ossoff for living outside district, in final stretch*
*What you need to know: Georgia election*
*VIDEO: All eyes on Georgia special election *








*VIDEO: Napolitano: Will Democrats' hatred for Trump pay off?*








*Dem Jon Ossoff gets Hollywood help *
*HALFTIME REPORT: Georgia too much on Democrats' minds*
*Trump bashes Georgia Dem as liberals spend gig to flip Price's seat*


*'SWORD STANDS READY'
Pence warns North Korea about nuclear weapons use*
*VIDEO: North Korea nuclear threat concern remains high*








*USS Carl Vinson Carrier was not on way to North Korea, reports say*
*SEAN HANNITY: Trump lets dictators know they aren't dealing with Clinton or Obama*










*'TUCKER TONIGHT'
Sessions: 'We can devastate' MS-13 gang*

*'TUCKER TONIGHT': Prof wants higher taxes for rich*
*'TUCKER TONIGHT': Cuban: US must seek best job applicants*
*'THE FIRST 100 DAYS': Hillary never saw Trump win coming*
*Latest News*

*USS Carl Vinson Carrier was not on way to North Korea, reports say*
- 'The sword stands ready': Pence warns North Korea
- *SEAN HANNITY: *Trump lets dictators know they aren't dealing with Clinton or Obama
Krauthammer: With a Republican president, GOP owns health care 'no matter what'


*George H.W. Bush battling 'mild case of pneumonia'*


*Gorsuch prepares for first blockbuster case*


----------

